# Expensive Hobby!



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i read your RC posts from time to time and always thought it would be a cool hobby. lately, i've found myself with some extra time in the evenings and thought i'd take a look at the cost of your hobby. all i can say is, wow! i better stick to my primary hobby...fishing!

those cars aren't cheap, plus all the gadgetry...was surprised.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Fishing isn't cheap either! Especially if you have your own boat


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It's actually gotten much cheaper in the last few years.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's what I tell my wife.........all in for a race-quality setup with all the tools, gadgets, etc......ready to hit the track to win, and stocked for plenty of races = roughly $2000-3000. 

A REAL race car can run that same amount just for a set of tires!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

well, i own my own boat (clear title), so fishing isn't so bad. i was just surprised i guess.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> well, i own my own boat (clear title), so fishing isn't so bad. i was just surprised i guess.


How much did that boat cost?
Poles?
Fish finder?
Gear in general?


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

we went off-shore two weeks ago.. after gas and bait alone, i told myself.. dang! i could have got a new chassis lol!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> How much did that boat cost?
> Poles?
> Fish finder?
> Gear in general?


touche'. i best stick with just one hobby though. $


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> i read your RC posts from time to time and always thought it would be a cool hobby. lately, i've found myself with some extra time in the evenings and thought i'd take a look at the cost of your hobby. all i can say is, wow! i better stick to my primary hobby...fishing!
> 
> those cars aren't cheap, plus all the gadgetry...was surprised.


Knowing you from the jungle, I'm sure you would go all out, want to race and be at the top! As in fishing, there are many variables. You can stand on the bank with a Ugly-Stick/Zebco combo tossing frozen shrimp for practically nothing. Or you could get a Gulf Coast boat, custom rods and spend a fortune!

Depends on what you wanna do. Run up and down the street with a Toys-R-Us car, or compete with some some the best racers, take that back, at least two world champs here and run with the big dawgs.

It all depends what you wanna do. If you just wanna bash up and down the street, you can do it for a couple of hundred bucks. If you want to race every weekend and run with the best, count on about 3k to start and roughly $80 a week.

Again, it all depends what you want to do. Bashing is cheap, racing against the very best is very expensive. THey have these new short course trucks that aint too bad though and seem really popular.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBGXK&P=0


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Honestly I started for about $300 way back when. It doesn't have to be that expensive.


----------



## Tobey (Jan 12, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> A REAL race car can run that same amount just for a set of tires!


Much like RC, that depends... 
I race in the ChumpCar series; endurance road racing for junkers. You have to start with a (nominally) $500 car. Safety/reliability upgrades aren't penalized when you go over $500; performance upgrades get you penalty laps.
http://www.chumpcar.com/
My team has a '92 240sx. We have about $5000 invested in our car, including purchase, spare motor and transmission, 2 sets of tires, roll cage, etc. Safety gear runs about $1000, depending on what you want. I already had the truck and trailer and tools and stuff, along with the other team members.

We're racing at Texas World Speedway in College Station this weekend. 18-hour endurance race; 2.9 mile, 13-turn road course. 4:00 pm Saturday start, 10:00 am Sunday finish.

I used to race in a more serious series many years ago. I was spending nearly $3000/weekend on racing. That was stupid, and not much fun. ChumpCar is fun.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I've bought 3 of these throughout my life, but never raced. I started with the Grasshopper as a kid, then a big truck (Emaxx) in my 20's, then a buggy in my 30's. If I got another one, then I probably get the big truck again. I've got a 1/4 acre of woods and dirt behind my house.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

These are my expenses on my boat. All of these are monthly exp.
1.Insurance-$100
2.Storage-$100
3.Maitenance- $100, usually runs about + or - $1200 annually. 2007engine
4.Boats in Rockport- If I go by myself for a weekend. 
$200 room,$100Gas&oil+etc.

So when you add it all up. I spend around $400 + or -, if I go once a month. Thats with no boat payment.
My two favorite days with my boat is when I bought the boat, and sell the boat...


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

Now that I am getting back into the hobby and seeing the prices, I don't think they are that different than 15 years ago. That being said, the technology is far better so I guess the cost vs value has really gotten better. 

I have put myself on a 1500$ budget to get started again. I am starting from scratch. All I have is my 750 piece tool set for my real cars, not much help with RC. 

I think the initial start up cost is the worst. After you have things like chargers, batteries, tools, and a nice radio you can add to your garage fairly easy.

I will say that once the money is spent, and you get the joy of racing and feel the excitement from a close race and, you will understand that "expensive" is a relative term. 

After all that, I might blow my 1500$ budget away.....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

PW Marshall said:


> I think the initial start up cost is the worst. After you have things like chargers, batteries, tools, and a nice radio you can add to your garage fairly easy.
> 
> I will say that once the money is spent, and you get the joy of racing and feel the excitement from a close race and, you will understand that "expensive" is a relative term.


Some green for a well said post.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PW Marshall said:


> Now that I am getting back into the hobby and seeing the prices, I don't think they are that different than 15 years ago. That being said, the technology is far better so I guess the cost vs value has really gotten better.
> 
> I have put myself on a 1500$ budget to get started again. I am starting from scratch. All I have is my 750 piece tool set for my real cars, not much help with RC.
> 
> ...


I agree!:doowapsta


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

PW Marshall said:


> Now that I am getting back into the hobby and seeing the prices, I don't think they are that different than 15 years ago. That being said, the technology is far better so I guess the cost vs value has really gotten better.
> 
> I have put myself on a 1500$ budget to get started again. I am starting from scratch. All I have is my 750 piece tool set for my real cars, not much help with RC.
> 
> ...


15 years ago I had a box of batteries that cost $80 a pack and 2 Turbothirty chargers that ran about $350 a piece. Now my packs are $25 each and my charger is $30. I'd say prices have gotten a tad better actually.


----------



## Callandor (Apr 18, 2011)

To test out the sport n get some experience in go with a used setup. Local hobby shops n tracks sometimes sell used ones. You save bundle without a full commentment. Not to mention you must learn to crawl before walking. 

No champion got his experience, know how and skill from being born. You have to learn, read, work at it. Going out and getting a Capicron to compete does you no good. If you cant even control a basher. Or 800+ engine if you can't repair a used stock one. 

Good luck to you and hope to see you at the track. Dont feel bad if you get some cracks about what you run, I think champions forget their roots sometimes. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

Guffinator said:


> 15 years ago I had a box of batteries that cost $80 a pack and 2 Turbothirty chargers that ran about $350 a piece. Now my packs are $25 each and my charger is $30. I'd say prices have gotten a tad better actually.


That's awesome!! I guess I'm not looking in the right places to shop. I will say that I got a great recommendation for a transmitter, the FS-GT3b. I was allotting 350 for my transmitter, receiver, and servo. It looks like I am going to be saving 200$ there.

Do you mind if I pm you to get some ideas for where you purchase some of your equipment?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Callandor (Apr 18, 2011)

Hobbyking.com offer great prices on awesome brushless systems for starters n ebay, careful on ebay do research on items to place bids and condition. N sometimes you can find great engines without brand names on them but only get those if shipped from within the states. Otherwise you'll wait for months. Amainhobbies n most local hobby shops have great deals and have try n tested parts. Support your local hobby shop $) joes my personnal fav. With Mikes a close second. Just my personal op.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

thinking about it tonight, airplanes can be much more expensive lol!
if one were to go out and buy a new 46% airplane like my old one pictured below.. well, lets just say thats about 4 turn-key 8th scalers plus all equipment. im just glad i sold it rather than wreck it and be empty pocketed..haha!

quick math:
$2000- airframe (before $400 shipping)
$1400- 12 hitec 7955 servos
$1895- 210cc gasser
$150- carbon prop
$150- aluminum spinner
$150 RX
$350 power expander
$200 in batteries and switches
plus all the little BS things one needs to complete it.. 

yeah, planes get crazy expensive. glad i'm racing cars for now :tongue:


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

Andy,

That is a big plane!!! 12 servos?? That's nuts!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

PW Marshall said:


> That's awesome!! I guess I'm not looking in the right places to shop. I will say that I got a great recommendation for a transmitter, the FS-GT3b. I was allotting 350 for my transmitter, receiver, and servo. It looks like I am going to be saving 200$ there.
> 
> Do you mind if I pm you to get some ideas for where you purchase some of your equipment?? Thanks in advance.


Hobbyking

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...y_5000mAh_2S_20C_Lipo_Pack_DE_Warehouse_.html

$23.74 for a 5000mah


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/..._6_50W_6A_Balancer_Charger_w_accessories.html

Charger for $22


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

JANKEII said:


> These are my expenses on my boat. All of these are monthly exp.
> 1.Insurance-$100
> 2.Storage-$100
> 3.Maitenance- $100, usually runs about + or - $1200 annually. 2007engine
> ...


Got my boat sold a couple of months ago and I couldn't be happier. My pit trailer is much nicer than when I had that expense


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> 15 years ago I had a box of batteries that cost $80 a pack and 2 Turbothirty chargers that ran about $350 a piece. Now my packs are $25 each and my charger is $30. I'd say prices have gotten a tad better actually.


Yea, the ole T-30. :tongue: Been there done that plus the motor lathe and I don't know where you packs for $80, even with my Trinity 50% deal I was spending at least that much for 2400s and had 13 packs. :spineyes:

Prices have came way down since then. Heck I have 7 chargers and I spent less on them than I did on a used T-30 back in 94.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ProBroAndy said:


> thinking about it tonight, airplanes can be much more expensive lol!
> if one were to go out and buy a new 46% airplane like my old one pictured below.. well, lets just say thats about 4 turn-key 8th scalers plus all equipment. im just glad i sold it rather than wreck it and be empty pocketed..haha!
> 
> quick math:
> ...


You know Barry Rayborn. He has jets that I best cost 10k and he has more than one! :rotfl:


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Gary said:


> You know Barry Rayborn. He has jets that I best cost 10k and he has more than one! :rotfl:


Barry is good buddy of mine and I know he has bird well in excess of your number.

Here is a pic of my 10K bird, not including the trailer or the van to haul it with or the transmitter. 40% Comp ARF Extra 330. 123 inch wing, DA 150 in the nose, 13 servos, about a grand in just hardward and linkage. AND no fun to fly, sold it. Stick to the profiles.

Anyone play golf? The upfront investment can be hefty and just playing a round can cost an easy $100 and that not a really nice place. Think we can set up a little par 3 in the field next to Mikes?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

YNOT3D said:


> Barry is good buddy of mine and I know he has bird well in excess of your number.
> 
> Here is a pic of my 10K bird, not including the trailer or the van to haul it with or the transmitter. 40% Comp ARF Extra 330. 123 inch wing, DA 150 in the nose, 13 servos, about a grand in just hardward and linkage. AND no fun to fly, sold it. Stick to the profiles.
> 
> Anyone play golf? The upfront investment can be hefty and just playing a round can cost an easy $100 and that not a really nice place. Think we can set up a little par 3 in the field next to Mikes?


We may have met then if you fly at Scobee.


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Scobee and I do not get along well.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

YNOT3D said:


> Scobee and I do not get along well.


:rotfl:

lol. No explanation necessary. :cop:


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Heres and expensive hobby


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

+1000


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I was married!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Any hobby is only as expesive as you make it.

I got out of RC sold all my stuff because it was really current stuff and made most of my money back. Picked up a boat for a good price and redid it. Bought some new fishing equipment as well as used my 10 plus year old stuff. I fish freshwater and go at the minimum twice a month. It costs me between $5 and$8 to launch and thats about it. I don't use a lot of fuel in the boat since it is a smaller motor and I don't have to go all over a lake to catch fish. Take out fuel for the truck and drinks and food and I drop maybe 20 bucks a month on fishing. Honestly for me fishing is way cheaper. Plus I will get almost all my money back out of the boat and maybe more if I decide to sell it.

Both hobbies are fun....but I spend less total time with fishing because I don't really have to maintain much.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

katjim00 said:


> Any hobby is only as expesive as you make it.
> 
> I got out of RC sold all my stuff because it was really current stuff and made most of my money back. Picked up a boat for a good price and redid it. Bought some new fishing equipment as well as used my 10 plus year old stuff. I fish freshwater and go at the minimum twice a month. It costs me between $5 and$8 to launch and thats about it. I don't use a lot of fuel in the boat since it is a smaller motor and I don't have to go all over a lake to catch fish. Take out fuel for the truck and drinks and food and I drop maybe 20 bucks a month on fishing. Honestly for me fishing is way cheaper. Plus I will get almost all my money back out of the boat and maybe more if I decide to sell it.
> 
> Both hobbies are fun....but I spend less total time with fishing because I don't really have to maintain much.


A few years ago I had a boat and Sady brought up a good point. He asked why did we go all through that trouble of launching the boat and casting towards the same bank we normally wade from?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I know the answer to this one. Easier to carry a large ice chest and more comfortable. Lol


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL...don't know I never really wade fished much in freshwater and only once in the salty stuff


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

katjim00 said:


> LOL...don't know I never really wade fished much in freshwater and only once in the salty stuff


Didn't see you at the track today either!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Gary, I'm not really the azzhole I appear to be in the jungle. It's just for fun.

You guys have fun...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> Gary, I'm not really the azzhole I appear to be in the jungle. It's just for fun.
> 
> You guys have fun...


I know bro. Same here.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Gary said:


> Didn't see you at the track today either!


You are right...I was 57miles out of freeport in blue water on a "business" fishing trip. Free is hard to pass up


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

katjim00 said:


> You are right...I was 57miles out of freeport in blue water on a "business" fishing trip. Free is hard to pass up


Gawd you must of fried out there as hot as it was Jim. Especially if it's a white boat reflecting the sun. We should hook up and go to SLP. I know a spot thats full of Flounder and you can back the truck up to bank and never wade futher than 40 yards of the cooler.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds good Gary...might have to try that some time


----------

